# 600 ex-rt Automatic Zoom Flash Coverage troubleshoot



## DaveMiko (Apr 1, 2014)

In my 600 ex-rt I'm trying to set my zoom coverage to be automatic, and the "A" option seems to have disappeared from my LCD display! All I see is the manual option "M" and then an option for "Zoom ---- mm". I'm shooting in ETTL flash mode. 
I can set the zoom to manual but when I use the dial to turn to auto the A never comes on nor does it display the zoom amount. The camera, in its flash controls, thinks the flash is set to auto zoom. Cleaning the contacts doesn't help. Any ideas how I can get the "A" option to reappear? Any suggestions?

Thanks,

David


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2014)

Is the wide panel pulled out?


----------



## DaveMiko (Apr 1, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Is the wide panel pulled out?



Yes, it is.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2014)

You can't set a head zoom with the wide panel out. Also, make sure your flash head isn't turned, that fixes the zoom at 50mm and displays dashes for the zoom setting.


----------



## DaveMiko (Apr 1, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> You can't set a head zoom with the wide panel out. Also, make sure your flash head isn't turned, that fixes the zoom at 50mm and displays dashes for the zoom setting.



Thanks for the tip, Neuro.  The flash now works flawlessly.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 1, 2014)

DaveMiko said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Is the wide panel pulled out?
> ...



Btw the wide panel tends to get dirty sometimes so the flash doesn't realize it's retracted, in this case you have to clean it and try again...


----------

